# Ug the Ugly Farm Cat



## Smokey (Aug 7, 2014)

Ug has been around awhile. He was one of the original mousers here at the SnP Farm. As you can see by his belly size, he's been a pretty successful mouser at that!


----------



## carver (Aug 7, 2014)

Not much on cats Smokey,but they come in handy sometimes.
Friend has a Rat terrier that will kill anything that comes in his yard(had a Redtail try to get him,he killed it!)BTW nice cat


----------



## Smokey (Aug 7, 2014)

carver said:


> Not much on cats Smokey,but they come in handy sometimes.
> Friend has a Rat terrier that will kill anything that comes in his yard(had a Redtail try to get him,he killed it!)BTW nice cat



He is just one of the 10 that run around our little horse farm


----------



## Hoss (Aug 7, 2014)

Been a long time since we've seen Ug.  Looks like he's grown a bit.


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 7, 2014)

That's a purdy cat.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 8, 2014)

He aint ugly at all, pretty cat. We got one here named "Tractor cat" cause she sleeps on the seat of the tractor under the shed. Hands down the best mouser I have ever seen, if its move around here she kills it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 8, 2014)

Well you still got some pretty good MUSHIN talents Smokey


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 8, 2014)

Must be packing away the rats too!  Big old cat!
Nice shot of UG.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2014)

nice looking kitty


----------



## quinn (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes she does look nicely fed! 10 cats, wow to many for me!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2014)

Awww he's a purty kitty!


----------

